

Myths of competence and specialization - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/myths-of-competence-and-specialization-c5d27506c2bf

======
chris-hexx
"few elements can be modeled perfectly by human beings." "Our models of the
world have gotten better — which means that our ability to predict the world
has gotten better." Paraphrasing: "My friend knows more topics in greater
depth than I do, but I think his opinions on metacognitive strategies as
applied to things he knows about are naive."

For someone who is trying very hard to spew a bunch of Bayesian tribal
signals, the author appears unduly confident in his mastery of that art.

~~~
enkiv2
I don't see any bayesian language here. Could you point to some examples?

~~~
chris-hexx
Bayesian in the sense of the so-called Cult of Bayes, who seek to apply formal
reasoning methods to optimize personal knowledge bases and outcomes. See also:
Eliezer Yudkowsky,[http://lesswrong.com/](http://lesswrong.com/) .

